# 03, Passat V6 Mysterious Oil Consumption HELP!!!



## yoyomama (Jan 30, 2009)

My 03 Passat V6 has a very mysterious oil consumption problem. My oil change interval is between 3k and 4k. Recently my oil warning lamp came on and when I checked it was 3 quarts low. I though maybe the last oil change they missed some oil. So I did the oil change myself this time. After close to 3k miles it is down almost 3 quarts again!! I have only 40k miles on this car. Where is the oil going? Engine is completely clean up and down no leaks whatsoever. I don't see any burning of oil either through the tail pipe. Dealer says rings could be bad and they want $600 just for a teardown. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

What oil is being used?


----------



## yoyomama (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (3WheelnGTi)*

I've always used Mobil 1 Full Synthetic 5W-40


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (yoyomama)*

It could be burning it. Synth burns very cleanly.


----------



## escyr (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: 03, Passat V6 Mysterious Oil Consumption HELP!!! (yoyomama)*

yoyomama
Did you ever find out what was causing this? Mine is doing the same thing. I've read that it could be the suction jet pump or the entire PCV system needs to be replaced. Have you tried anything?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 03, Passat V6 Mysterious Oil Consumption HELP!!! (yoyomama)*

Has anyone tried auto-rx on any of these vw oil burners yet? I am just curious if it would help. It has proven to free up the rings on other cars and it took my volvo turbo's oil burning form 1.5qts to zero in 5k miles. It slowly dissolves carbon and sludge over time. The stuff works for cleaning the engine.
It would help if problem is due to dirty rings/and or sludge but wouldn't if rings never seated correctly in break in, rings were installed incorrectly from factory (it happens) or rings are worn out.


----------

